# K2b bike info needed



## Glenn Rhein (May 19, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what this bike is worth? Year ?


----------



## WVBicycles (May 22, 2017)

All I know is K2 bought the mountain bike company ProFlex in the 90's so my guess this bike was made somewhere in the 90's or later but its just a guess I don't know much on BMX bikes


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 23, 2017)

Thanks...


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 7, 2017)

Pretty nice freestyle bike, some kid needs that bad I'd say like 80 or 90 bones bad. You trying to flip it and retire? If so try the Letgo App it works pretty good if you spend some time in the description so the search engine brings up hits.


----------

